# dog teeth and baking soda?



## mewlittle (Mar 18, 2013)

do any of you brush your dogs teeth? if so can you tell me how you do it?
and I heard use baking soda if got no dog tooth past but isn't baking soda toxic to dogs?

i'm asking because i want to start brushing my dogs teeth.


----------



## FBarnes (Feb 17, 2013)

I brush my dog's teeth with baking soda mixed with coconut oil. Not sure where you heard it's toxic. I use the coconut oil because he hates the taste of baking soda.


----------



## mewlittle (Mar 18, 2013)

hmm I have both how much baking soda and how much coca nut oil? and do i add water?


----------



## FBarnes (Feb 17, 2013)

I just put a little glob of coconut oil on a toothbrush and then dip it in the box of baking soda and the baking soda sticks. I'm not sure if that's the best way but it works ok


----------

